
CAcert – A community-driven Certificate Authority - zerognowl
http://www.cacert.org/
======
tshtf
CAcert isn't accepted in the trust store for devices that most humans use.

Today we have Let's Encrypt.

------
tf2manu994
I saw this earlier, iirc the certs don't get acknowledged anywhere.

